# Meet Roo and Una *lots of photos*



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is Roo and Una, brother and sister. They are about 5 weeks old.
They are both very active and healthy, but will be in quarantine for awhile.
Roo is a double rex (I think), and he was the runt of the litter. He'll be getting neutered as soon as he reaches 8 weeks old. Then he can hang out with the girls.
Una is a dumbo. She is so sweet looking.








Roo being brave








Una and Roo bathing








Roo being curious
















Here they are trying their first strawberry yogies








A little more exploring








getting sleepy, time for a nap


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh my... I believe I just coo'd at the screen... lol

They're beautiful!


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

awwwwwwww. i remember that age. they are both soooo adorable...i love that last pic of roo fallin asleep


----------



## lvratz (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm so jealous, they are adorable!


----------



## spoongirl (Dec 19, 2007)

SQUEEEEE  cuteness overload!
They're all so precious and the photography is lovely as well.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

My heart just melted! I think I might have to steal them!


----------



## ari3189 (Dec 2, 2007)

omg omg omg I want UNA!!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Ah, look at the little baby faces!!! So cute! I'm a total sucker for dumbos, too. And I love the yogi

Just a thought, but they will be living apart from here on out, right? Until Roo's neuter, anyway, because rats are sexually able from about 6 weeks on, that's why it's recommended to separate them at 5 weeks. It would be a shame to get that young a girl preggers, especially by her brother.


----------



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

They are currently living in separate cages....just took a photo shoot together


----------



## janine (Dec 31, 2007)

Them pics are fantastic. Such cute little babys!


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Your rattlets are so adorable!!!! 

They will have a great life with you I'm sure.


----------



## Clearwatergurl99 (Jan 20, 2008)

They are so cute!! Those are amazing photos by the way...I'm extremely jealous that my photography skills are not as great as yours!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Aww they are so adorable.


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

They are the most adorable little things I've ever seen! I just wanna pet them...


----------



## alex123 (Jan 14, 2008)

Great quality! 
There so cute!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Cuteness overload XD


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

if ya dont mind me asking, what kind of camera did ya use for those pics? I am a camera freak, love mine but its seen better days. Your pics are excellent, not too mention the cuteness overload quality too!


----------



## Fuzzie (Apr 25, 2007)

That... is some intense cute... 

... words fail me...


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Omg they are so cute!


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

man you sure got some fine rats there, so so lucky! georgeous! =]


----------

